# T S I Drywall finishing



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

http://youtu.be/j9GQoMl9Od4..
WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK ABOUT THIS METHOD


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Level 3 in one day. No prefilling or taping. I think it would be great. I am curious if you could just run regular mud over it to get to a level 4. And how would it sand.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I couldn't find a website for texstream industries. If anyone finds more than the same video already posted please share.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I couldn't find a website for texstream industries. If anyone finds more than the same video already posted please share.


 o no your intrested what did i start.
The product does make you take a second look i will admit


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> o no your intrested what did i start.
> The product does make you take a second look i will admit


It is definitely interesting.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

They must do angles same way Im guessing,screws and bead too. Be great for firetaping and level 2.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw this vid a year ago. One of those things that were to good to be true maybe??:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I saw this vid a year ago. One of those things that were to good to be true maybe??:blink:



interesting worth a look


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Level 3 in one day. No prefilling or taping. I think it would be great. I am curious if you could just run regular mud over it to get to a level 4. And how would it sand.


went through what you are saying about harder surfaces under a finish coat and the layering occurring, think for just taping would be great

I thought before of trying to just spray my applications never did it, I'm not as quick to purchase a product anymore due to a company that sold junk and never backed the item and then changed their whole line, thing is when they close their doors your left with nothing but wasted time and money, what a way to treat a guy going to work to earn a living, I will sit tight and see where the reviews go on this


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> went through what you are saying about harder surfaces under a finish coat and the layering occurring, think for just taping would be great
> 
> I thought before of trying to just spray my applications never did it, I'm not as quick to purchase a product anymore due to a company that sold junk and never backed the item and then changed their whole line, thing is when they close their doors your left with nothing but wasted time and money, what a way to treat a guy going to work to earn a living, I will sit tight and see where the reviews go on this


Seeing how Moore saw the video a year ago and it still hasn't taken off and the fact that I can only find 1 video online about it and nothing concerning the company name I think you're right to leave it alone.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just watched video again. Seems a little slow and sloppy to me. Why not use a mark5. If the product worked it would be the cats meow. They should come out with a product like this that can be used in the apla tech system. This would be a lot neater and faster.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a load of bollacks to me, Its just a big foam gun. There, Im the grumpy one today :whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

cazna said:


> Looks like a load of bollacks to me, Its just a big foam gun. There, Im the grumpy one today :whistling2:


I was pretty grumpy this morning. Then a new Guy I hired temporarily to spot screws and play gopher said he wanted to get on stilts to finish screws. I asked are you sure he says yeah if you guys can do it so can I. I said famous last words or something like that and went back to coating butts. About 4 minutes later I hear a bunch of commotion from the next room and turn just in time to see him stumbling and do a belly smacker on the concrete. Once I knew he wasn't hurt I laughed so hard the sight of him sliding accross the floor on his belly stilt half off was just hilarious to me. Anyhow that brightened my day up.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was pretty grumpy this morning. Then a new Guy I hired temporarily to spot screws and play gopher said he wanted to get on stilts to finish screws. I asked are you sure he says yeah if you guys can do it so can I. I said famous last words or something like that and went back to coating butts. About 4 minutes later I hear a bunch of commotion from the next room and turn just in time to see him stumbling and do a belly smacker on the concrete. Once I knew he wasn't hurt I laughed so hard the sight of him sliding accross the floor on his belly stilt half off was just hilarious to me. Anyhow that brightened my day up.


 Did he get back on the horse?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This was on here a couple years ago. Seems it was called something different. Kinda looks interesting. Wonder if it is itchy. Lot's of fiber in it.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Back when onlinedrywall.com was around they had them for sale. I want to say the setup was around $6000.00 minus the pump. You could run a kodiak or a trailer rig. The box on your back held the paper tape that had a setting agent in it. The gun must have been like a fiberglass chopper gun that mixed the mud, and tape. The mud wouldn't set on it's own, but once mixed together the mud would be a setting compound.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

cazna said:


> Looks like a load of bollacks to me, Its just a big foam gun. There, Im the grumpy one today :whistling2:


Agree. Looks dreadful. Also grumpy.


----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

*TSI Update*

This product never made it to final production and it not available. Victim of the market crashing but also had some issues when working with the variable mud formulas in all climates/regions.

Neat concept, maybe it will get new life at some point in the future but nothing on the horizon.


----------

